# Ribeyes, yellow peppers, portabella and snow peas...



## Greg Rempe (Jul 12, 2005)

are on the plate tongiht.

Doing the steaks, peppers and shrooms on the Silver B and the snow peas on the Lodge SS outdoor range stove.  Should be good...will try to snap some pics! :!:


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 12, 2005)

Eatin' good tonight!!!!

That avatar has to go!!!!
(2nd polite request)


----------



## Finney (Jul 12, 2005)

No Suzan, it is an outdoor gas cook top.
http://www.lodgemfg.com/
Greg has the stainless one.


----------



## Finney (Jul 12, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Man did they drop in price over the last month.    =D>    =D>


I paid $89 for mine from the Amazon 'Friday Sale' about a month or so ago.


----------



## Finney (Jul 12, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just checked there and the black steel on is $99.00 with free shipping. The stainless one is $249.00.  [/quote:324q80pj]
That's why I was so happy about my $89 deal... w/free shipping.
Greg didn't listen to me when I told him about it and paid more.  But still less than $150.  I think he did a review on it.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 12, 2005)

So, everything turned out really well...the steaks were nice and juicy and the respective sides were done to everyones liking.  The more I eat portobella shrooms the more I love them!

Sorry, had to many Buds before I thought about the camera...no pics!  

Also, I think I am becoming more of a ribeye fan (bone in) than I thought I would ever become...so freaking juicy and flavorful...side note...I used the cast iron smoker box from BBQ Delight that Airboss got me...dropped in some mesquite pellets and man did it smoke and for a long time too!  It is a cool thing to have! :!:


----------



## Finney (Jul 12, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> How do you do your portabellos?
> 
> First I did 'em raichlen's way (cutting a series of concentric slits in 'em that are then filled alternately with slivers of garlic, rosemary leaves, romano cheese, and pine nuts.)
> 
> Now I just dose 'em with some EVOO and we're off to the races!


I almost always (but not always) have to add Blue Cheese to mine.  I'm addicted.


----------



## Finney (Jul 12, 2005)

Man... My BP is going up just thinking about that.

Add some blue cheese and I'm done. :!:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 13, 2005)

I let them soak in Viva Italian dressing for an hour or so...add a little grlic and on the grill...I like the taste of the dressing still on the mushroom! :!:


----------

